# Update! Subscription Issue Fixed



## beverly (Sep 4, 2015)

All

As of yesterday the subscription issue has been fixed. I am still fixing a few individuals that were affected over the past 2 months, but I should be all caught up by this Sunday. It just takes time to sort through all of my email. 

Also, we will be going back to our old ticketing system over the weekend, so in the future if you ever experience a problem you should receive a response with 72 hours (at the latest)

Thank you for your patience.

Beverly


----------



## ilong (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you Beverly for your efforts and assistance!


----------



## Flourishnikov (Sep 12, 2015)

Please address @Halana Malie as well. She renewed her subscription last week but doesn't have full access to the site yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## theRaven (Sep 28, 2015)

Please add @Crystalicequeen123 as well . She has already paid to renew her subscription to the site, but the site is still blocking her and won't let her post. Thanks


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2015)

@beverly, @shortdub78 renewed her subscription and needs full access to the site. Thanks!!


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi.  Esthy paid today and cannot access site.  Thank you!


----------



## beverly (Sep 29, 2015)

All the individuals that you mentioned above have access.  Thanks!


----------



## tashboog (Sep 30, 2015)

@beverly I do not have the option to select the 1 year subscription. I only have an option of 2 years. My subscription expired yesterday and I was trying to renew it for 1 year but I do not have that option under the upgrade tab. How do I renew my subscription for 1 year? Thanks
Nevermind. I see that it was automatically renewed today. Thx


----------



## ilong (Oct 4, 2015)

@beverly - I tried submitting a ticket at *http://longhaircareforum.com/support and although I was already logged in, I wasn't able to submit a ticket.   When I tried to login on the support page(with email or member name) it didn't recognize the entries and I wasn't able to submit a ticket.   I did see some of the code behind the page - but that was it.
*


----------



## beverly (Oct 5, 2015)

ilong said:


> @beverly - I tried submitting a ticket at *http://longhaircareforum.com/support and although I was already logged in, I wasn't able to submit a ticket.   When I tried to login on the support page(with email or member name) it didn't recognize the entries and I wasn't able to submit a ticket.   I did see some of the code behind the page - but that was it.*




Hi Ilong. Nikos is still in the process of trying to migrate back to the old ticketing system. We are waiting on some information from the vendor before it can be completed. If you are having a problem with something on the forum please email me at the email address in my profile - [email protected]


----------



## Priss Pot (Oct 31, 2015)

I recently got an email stating that my subscription has been cancelled?


----------



## JFemme (Oct 31, 2015)

I recieved an email as well...stating the same...?


----------



## beverly (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone

If you receive a cancellation message that just means that your subscription will not automatically renew next year. You will have to click the link to resubscribe at the end of your term.  I am in the process of manually cancelling everyone still signed up for the automatic renewal since has not been working properly since August 2015 . However if you click the link to resubscribe at the end of your term your account will automatically update, that has worked fine since September 2015.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Nov 3, 2015)

beverly said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> If you receive a cancellation message that just means that your subscription will not automatically renew next year. You will have to click the link to resubscribe at the end of your term.  I am in the process of manually cancelling everyone still signed up for the automatic renewal since has not been working properly since August 2015 . However if you click the link to resubscribe at the end of your term your account will automatically update, that has worked fine since September 2015.



OK good! I was like what did I dooooooo! 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## tallowah (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi. I want to pay for a Subscription for a friend as a suprise.It is for a belated Christmas present.How can I go about this?


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Jan 1, 2016)

beverly said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> *If you receive a cancellation message that just means that your subscription will not automatically renew next year.* You will have to click the link to resubscribe at the end of your term.  I am in the process of manually cancelling everyone still signed up for the automatic renewal since has not been working properly since August 2015 . However if you click the link to resubscribe at the end of your term your account will automatically update, that has worked fine since September 2015.



Funny, since I was automatically renewed today.  I've never signed up for automatic renewal before--always did it manually.


----------

